# Glock Wallpaper 1920 X 1080



## eurocopter

G'day from down under,
Here is a 1920 X 1080 wallpaper I made up it shows the Glock 34, 17, 19 and 26.
Great for Playstation 3 background or wide screen PC.
As it is a large file I can only display a thumbnail, click on the link below for full size image.

Enjoy








http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/view/full/1163740_jhztd


----------



## Baldy

Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy.:smt033


----------



## DJ Niner

Great pic! Thanks!

More high-quality Glock wallpaper/photos here:
http://lundestudio.com/glocks.html

The guy is an *artist* of the gun photo realm.


----------

